# Koi liegt seitlich auf dem Grund



## belly (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo mein Name ist Nathalie,
ich brauche bitte einen TipHilfe. Erst ist mein Shagoi verstorben, leider konnte ich ihm nicht mehr helfen. Nun 3 Wochen später lag mein weißer Koi urplötzlich seitlich auf dem Grund und japste herrum. Die anderen 2 Kois haben sich völlig normal verhalten. Ich habe ihn darauf hin in ein Salzwasserbad gelegt, für 25 Minuten (20g/l). Im Bad hat er die Augen verdreht und sich nur noch treiben lassen...Nach einigen Stunden hatte er sich erholt, schwimmt zwar mit den Anderen teilweise mit, ist aber in seiner Reaktion noch eingeschränkt. Was kann ich noch für ihn tun. Übrigens nach dem Tot meines Shagois habe ich einen Abstrich machen lassen, es wurden ein paar wenige __ Parasiten gefunden. Habe eine Teichwasserbehandlung gegen Parasiten durch- geführt. Bitte eine schnelle Antwort, bin echt ratlos und will nicht das er sich quält. Wasserwerte sind auch in der Norm. 
Belly/Nathie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi liegt seitlich auf dem Grund*

Also vielmehr, als das was du schon getan hast kann man ja nicht machen  

Hast du den Abstrich vom toten Fisch machen lassen oder von einem lebenden Koi ?
Hast du dir mal die Kiemen vom Chagoi angeschaut ? Oder hatte er sonst irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten ?
Für mich hört sich das nach einer bakeriellen Ursache aus, die beim Abstrich nicht erkannt wurde.


----------

